# If not the OCD....



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone has suggestions on a pedal that would be similar to the Fulltone OCD. I'd like to try out something different, just to experiment. The drive on the OCD is very nice and it's ability to act as a clean or clean-ish boost is super duper but what else has the popularity and staying power as the OCD?


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Check out the Xotic SL Drive, it's getting great reviews even from the cork sniffers 

[video=youtube;MjZHi9aMENo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjZHi9aMENo[/video]


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

I love the Fulltone OCD I picked up, but the next one on my list is the Xotic BB Preamp. You can hear Greg Koch playing it all over the Wildwood guitar demo videos on Youtube.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Morkolo said:


> I love the Fulltone OCD I picked up, but the next one on my list is the Xotic BB Preamp. You can hear Greg Koch playing it all over the Wildwood guitar demo videos on Youtube.


The BB Preamp crossed my mind a few times.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

The Fairfield Circuitry Barbershop OD has been my favourite pedal over the last few years. I bought it on a whim from a forum member and I use it constantly.

Into my clean Champ clone is gives me a great "amp like" dirty overdrive and low gain distortion.

Into my AC30 clone I use it both as a clean boost and a dirty overdrive.

The SAG knob is a cool feature that can give you a more "brown" sound when turned down.

Some settings elicit that "mojo" effect, it just sounds better on for some reason. 

Made in Canada to boot.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

The Barbershop is a great pedal for sure. I love it for an edge of break-up country drive or a nice bluesy drive. 
If I was looking to replace the higher gain output of the OCD, the Honey Beest would be a great choice.
I'm really digging the versatility and tones I'm getting from my Wampler Ecstasy right now...I may have finally cut my drive section down to 1 pedal.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

hardasmum said:


> The Fairfield Circuitry Barbershop OD has been my favourite pedal over the last few years. I bought it on a whim from a forum member and I use it constantly.
> 
> Into my clean Champ clone is gives me a great "amp like" dirty overdrive and low gain distortion.
> 
> ...


I've wanted to try the Barbershop, even came close to a purchase once, but some online demos have me sold and some left wondering if it's for me.



b-nads said:


> The Barbershop is a great pedal for sure. I love it for an edge of break-up country drive or a nice bluesy drive.
> If I was looking to replace the higher gain output of the OCD, the Honey Beest would be a great choice.
> I'm really digging the versatility and tones I'm getting from my Wampler Ecstasy right now...I may have finally cut my drive section down to 1 pedal.


Oh the Honey.... I bought a used Honey Bee but it arrived in a non-functioning state, the buyer was kind enough to take it back so I'm still left wondering. When I was doing the research on it I came across the Beest version several times but had my heart set on the Bee so I passed it over. I might have to give these guys another try.


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

I sold my OCD in favour of my SL Drive, and my Mi Audio Crunchbox. The SL is very woody and organic as mentioned in the above video. Very warm and addictive. Not overly gainy, but very satisfying. I've played with all the internal settings, and always returned to the Super Lead setting. Most of the time, I run it into a Bassman LTD. The Crunchbox has a lot more gain on tap, and is a great partner to the SL. Throw my Arcane Analog fuzz into the mix, and a lot of dirt territory is covered.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

The Sl Drive and Barber Gain Changer are my favourite pedals right now. Nice tandem.


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

You should give the Maxon OD 820 (or its little sister the VOP 9) a try, they are really awesome pedals (TS with a clean boost option).


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I know I've stated this on here before but the low gain settings on the Dr. Scientist Elements sounds great and dynamic to me. Just a thought.

There's also Fuzzrocious' Oh See Demon. I think it's just called the Demon now. I'd love to try one in person but from this demo, it sounds more versatile than the OCD, but still has that mid range and bite.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0FgbyHEYqg


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

+1 for the SL Drive.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Been listening to some demos and shootouts, thanks for the suggestions guys. 

I'm curious if anyone has had a chance to play with the Prince of Tone? I like that it can be switched to do different things. Thoughts? 

Also, anyone try the previously mentioned BB Preamp but in the Custom Shop MB version? Thoughts?


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

I've owned the BB Preamp with mid boost for a while, I think it's one of the best TS clones out there (+ you can really shape your TS tone with the Bass/Mid and Treble settings).


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

So learning that the BB is the one Xotic drive most similar to a TS is kinda turning me off, as I think that phase of dirt life is behind me.

Prince of Tone.... anyone? How about the Morning Glory or better yet the Double Barrel? I should clarify, even though I first listed the OCD, I'm mostly after a clean-ish boost and lighter overdrive.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

vadsy said:


> So learning that the BB is the one Xotic drive most similar to a TS is kinda turning me off, as I think that phase of dirt life is behind me.
> 
> Prince of Tone.... anyone? How about the Morning Glory or better yet the Double Barrel? I should clarify, even though I first listed the OCD, I'm mostly after a clean-ish boost and lighter overdrive.


Well in that case a Timmy should be on your "to try" list.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

zurn said:


> Well in that case a Timmy should be on your "to try" list.


Have one, it's been with me for years and I love it!


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

vadsy said:


> I'm mostly after a clean-ish boost and lighter overdrive.


You might just like the Fulltone Fatboost 3. Matter of fact, there's one for sale on our local Kijiji (in no way affiliated). You can try one of mine for a while first if you like.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

This thread has got me thinking about a different flavour of OD as well. I'm a huge fan of the OCD and like I stated earlier, the Dr. Scientist Elements, but the other guitar player in my other band also has an OCD which is enough of an excuse for me to change up my sound. 

I think I'll have to check out the Xotic stuff tonight...


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Swervin55 said:


> You might just like the Fulltone Fatboost 3. Matter of fact, there's one for sale on our local Kijiji (in no way affiliated). You can try one of mine for a while first if you like.


I've had one and liked it a lot, the Timmy eventually kicked it off the board. I'm looking to try new things that are somewhat the same… does that make any sense?


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

Should also give mention to the Keeley modded BD2. Does light to medium gain very well.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Vadsy,

Not too sure if you've done this already, but last night I was playing around with the OCD in 18v mode and kinda fell in love with it again. You can really tell a difference when the volume is cranked, it just has a nicer sparkle / note definition to it. Maybe the voltage can breathe some new life into that pedal for you.


----------



## Solaceguitars (May 3, 2010)

Another BB preamp Lover myself. I have the regular orange version and it isn't very TS sounding to me. It was made to be similar to the Marshall Blues Breaker. I was tossed between this and the Morning Glory. Just listen to what Andy Timmons can do with it, I was sold immediately.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

TWRC said:


> Not too sure if you've done this already, but last night I was playing around with the OCD in 18v mode and kinda fell in love with it again. You can really tell a difference when the volume is cranked, it just has a nicer sparkle / note definition to it. Maybe the voltage can breathe some new life into that pedal for you.


I have tried it that way and I do agree it sounds great running at 18, sounds bigger and more like an amp than effect. I find that if a dirt pedal can be run at a higher voltage and doesn't make too much floor noise I usually prefer it, my Timmy has been at 18 since day one basically. 

I should say that I'm not unhappy with the OCD, or clone of one in this case, I just want to put a secondary board together of things I haven't tried yet and normally wouldn't.


----------



## jjpinpin (Aug 5, 2009)

I love the Wampler Euphoria, it's probably my favourite OD pedal of all time. It doesn't have that strong mid boost that you get with the TSs and OCD, but that's what I like about it. It has a three different gain structures, one which is very dumble like, one which is super transparent and can double as a clean boost, and another that is big more gainy. I have owned the OCD, plimsoul, crunchbox and few others, if I can only have one OD on my board it's the Euphoria. I have never played through the Wampler Plexi Drive, but I know several people that love that one as well.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

The Wampler stuff is awesome, I have the Black 65 on my main board and it's a great OD that isn't going anywhere. I've also tried the Paisley Drive but it didn't last, great single note lead tones but I didn't like the way full chords sounded. I considered the 57 Tweed but thought I'd go further into the new and different category. I should mention the Wampler Ego made me appreciate pedal compressors again, they make good stuff.

I have nothing against the TS style of pedals, an Ibanez Tubscreamer TS-9 was my only OD, besides the amp itself, for close to 10 years. It sounds good and I often like being in familiar territory I just don't want to dwell in it forever. 

I gave everything listed as suggestions in this thread a listen or two, plus many other things that Youtube suggested. I dig the BB-MB a fair bit and I came across the JHS Morning Glory, I like it too. I'm thinking I should shoot (pun!?!) for the JHS Double Barrel, that way I get familiarity (modded 808) on one side and something new (Morning Glory) on the other side.

Here is a shot of the developing secondary board. Cardboard cutout is the size of a PT-Jr but I'll see where I end up before the actual board purchase.


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

Boss SD-1 or Ibanez TS-9?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

LydianGuitars said:


> Boss SD-1 or Ibanez TS-9?


First tried the SD-1, even before knowing how to strum a proper chord. The TS-9 was the main boost and OD for solos and such in the gigging days. I recently picked up a vintage SD-1 but it was just ok so it ended up as trade bait.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

The MXR custom badass OD is overlooked. It's an incredible pedal at a great price. I sold it for $40 and regretted it ever since. 

It rivaled my 1981 rat's low gain settings.


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

adcandour said:


> The MXR custom badass OD is overlooked. It's an incredible pedal at a great price. I sold it for $40 and regretted it ever since.
> 
> It rivaled my 1981 rat's low gain settings.


Yeah, definitely. That MXR pedal has tons of range and options. Great little pedal.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Xotic EP Booster. It's always on & I just ride the volume pot. Plays well with others too. 

Also bought a Catalinbread DLS (Mk3 IIRC) in memory of something an ex-GF said to me when we broke up & it's turned into my fave dirt box. Gobs of gain (maybe than you're looking for?) on tap, but the 3 band EQ is very tweakable.

And please don't laugh, but the MXR Zakk Wylde OD sounds surprisingly good on the lower gain settings. Pretty cheap on the used market too.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

The EP Booster still intrigues me but I think I found someone to loan me some JHS stuff that I'm going to give a spin this weekend. I just traded the DLS Mk3 away, seemed ok, but didn't wow me like Andy said it would.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

vadsy said:


> The EP Booster still intrigues me but I think I found someone to loan me some JHS stuff that I'm going to give a spin this weekend. I just traded the DLS Mk3 away, seemed ok, but didn't wow me like Andy said it would.


I thought that I would use the RAH as my base crunch tone & hit the EP for solos but.....the EP is always on. Also tried using the EP on its' own for solos w/ a cranked up 18W Marshall & meh. It was a little too hairy (in a bad way) once I got past 2:00. 

With the exception of some TS-9ish type stuff, I'm relatively new to pedals. Since I don't have as much of a baseline as other GCers, I'd love to hear your take on the DLS vs. some of the other stuff you're trying. 

FWIW I've always been a "crank the amp & ride the volume" kinda guy, so I was impressed with the way the Catalinbread stuff responded to the guitar's volume pot. This being said, I think the RAH may clean up better than the DLS, but I shall experiment this wknd & report back to the class.

P.S. Forgot to mention the Diamond J-Drive. The built in boost function is pretty cool.


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

As you are looking for something different, have you already tried the Wampler Sovereign? It's different from all the other drive pedals I've already owned (I use it without the boost circuit, gives you a nice and full sounding overdrive). It can go to over the top distortion mode with the boost engaged.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Bearfoot does some nice dirt boxes.

I have a DRD, DRD 4k, DRD Superhot and a Model H.
I did have an EGDM too, but I found some overlap in the pedals.
As much as I like the crunch of the DRDs, the Model H has a bit more clarity.
Both will give you some nice tight bottom and tons of sustain.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks to nkjanssen, I was able to try out a few of his drives and was also lucky enough to use his Barber Gain Changer in a band setting. Everything that people say about this pedal is true. It's touch sensitive, dynamic; and to me, it doesn't have that mid-bump that you hear in the OCD.

Side-by-side in the band setting, the Gain Changer just had a cleaner attack with less compression than the OCD. There's marginally more gain on tap than the OCD and even with that, the note articulation was way better as it totally cut through the mix. On its own, it just has more definition than the OCD and even cleans up better.

Needless to say, I have to get one now. Anyone want to buy a V4 OCD?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm still without a drive, mostly because I'm indecisive and also because the stuff I'd like to try isn't readily available round these parts at the moment. That being said, has anyone tried the Voyager from Walrus Audio, thoughts?


----------

